# Login/password access to localhost over internet



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

Hi Guys

Been a while since I've been on here, great to see that the forum is still going strong :-D

Ok, so my knowledge is limited in this area. I have setup WAMP (Apache, PHP & MySQL) on my local PC for the design and testing of websites. I am putting together a couple of websites for two friends. I want them to be able to view their websites on my local machine over their internet connection.

I realise I will have to open up a port in my router to allow this. I have tried it with port 80 open and browsing to my internet IP address from outside the network it works, you are presented with the WAMP homepage (localhost).

Half way there but I assume I'm wide open for attacks through port 80. I've heard about htaccess files and using them to create a secure logins. Basically I would like to create a login/password prompt so that my two mates can access their website, and only their website.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

Nobody can help with this?


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Dynamic Drive: .htaccess password generator


----------



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

kilonox said:


> Dynamic Drive: .htaccess password generator


Thanks Kilonox, that looks like it will sort me right out!

Cheers
Mark


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Yessir... I was going to do it for you, but I felt that it is a learning experience for you.


----------

